# Today and again in 1000 years



## Hooked (15/9/17)

Today, and only today, if you add your age + your year of birth, the total is 2017. This happens today only and only once every 1000 years. If that is true, then I believe it's worthy of a post!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (15/9/17)

OMG! Really?!


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/9/17)

And next year it will be 2018 

Depending if you already had your bday for that year.


----------



## Cespian (15/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (15/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Today, and only today, if you add your age + your year of birth, the total is 2017. This happens today only and only once every 1000 years. If that is true, then I believe it's worthy of a post!


I was born in '61 and I'm 55... so isn't!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/9/17)

Seriously people, taking any year and adding the years passed since that year will always give you the current year.

By the way, I have this powder you add to milk and after two weeks you send me the resultant product. I will send you ten rand. Also, for every person you ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/9/17)

blujeenz said:


> I was born in '61 and I'm 55... so isn't!



Can't be. I'm 55 too and I was born in '62. You're missing a year, boet. Have you looked behind the couch?



No, wait, I figured it out. It's because I repeated Std 3. So you're not the one who's out, I am. Who knew?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (15/9/17)

Raindance said:


> Seriously people, taking any year and adding the years passed since that year will always give you the current year.
> 
> By the way, I have this powder you add to milk and after two weeks you send me the resultant product. I will send you ten rand. Also, for every person you ...





RichJB said:


> Can't be. I'm 55 too and I was born in '62. You're missing a year, boet. Have you looked behind the couch?
> 
> 
> 
> No, wait, I figured it out. It's because I repeated Std 3. So you're not the one who's out, I am. Who knew?



Its not that, I liked Std 8 so much I did it twice. 
Birthday is only end of November.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/9/17)

Yep, you're quite right! Careful with the powder. Peeps might take you seriously lol


----------



## Hooked (15/9/17)

blujeenz said:


> Its not that, I liked Std 8 so much I did it twice.
> Birthday is only end of November.


Yes it does depend on whether on whether you link your age this year to your birthday, or if you take the age that you are or will be at any time this year.


----------



## Raindance (15/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Yep, you're quite right! Careful with the powder. Peeps might take you seriously lol


Whom says I'm joking? LOL.

Nah! I'm to attractive for prison...


----------



## Hooked (16/9/17)

The other inmates will love you! I wonder if vaping is allowed in prison?


----------



## Raindance (16/9/17)

Hooked said:


> The other inmates will love you! I wonder if vaping is allowed in prison?


At this moment I am having a braai, with some beers and there is a bottle of tequila in the mix as well. Thus, if I were to inform you on my thoughts of what those inmates are sucking on, Rob would not only fine me, he'd come over here and shoot me. So, in answer to your question: I don't know.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

